

Funding: Go in browsers Chromium and Firefox - kless

What would do you if you have a technology that allows run Go in browsers Chromium and Firefox?<p>I've finished the initial development and it works like a charm. In addition, there is also a translation compiler from Go (a sub-set) to JavaScript which is about 70% of to be finished. But there is also to build a library to handle DOM in Go.<p>Would you ask for funding to some big internet company or go diretly to angel investors?<p>Google: discarded because they've Dart and NaCl.<p>Microsoft and Apple: they would be my last option because I doubt that they accept that the technology remains free source.<p>Yahoo: they are not into a good moment, but this technology could be a help.<p>Facebook: maybe<p>For what I need funding? To finish the development but mainly for marketing.
======
phasevar
* to JavaScript compilers seem to be popping up everywhere. Perhaps this one would be useful to someone. Personally, I'd rather be able to do NaCl in Go.

~~~
kless
If there are many JavaScript compilers is because (1) it is a language that
dislikes to a lot of people, and (2) it is the only option available in all
browsers.

------
iand
golang-nuts discussion:
[https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups#!topic/golang-
nu...](https://groups.google.com/forum/?fromgroups#!topic/golang-
nuts/fyqM-6JYYFk)

